# usb memory stick not showing up, kernel 2.6.10

## jonfr

I was updating to kernel 2.6.10 (devlopment sources) and now my usb memory stic dosen't work. This same usb memory stick did work fine whit kernel 2.6.7 and i had no problems there. This is what dmesg is giving me regarding usb. I don't even get an hint that i have connected the usb memory stick into the computer.

I am going to stick whit kernel 2.6.7 for more time now....

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

Last edited by jonfr on Mon Jan 03, 2005 8:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## blaster999

Check wether there is a device called /dev/uba or /dev/ub/uba. Newer kernels use a new interface for usb pens. It sometimes doesn't work OK for me, so I disable "Low Speen USB block devices" and use the old SCSI emulation for them.

----------

## jonfr

humm..i didn't see any such device when i did serch the dmesg output.

----------

## blaster999

Check the /dev dir. Also, do you have both hotplug and coldplug installed and running?

----------

## jonfr

I am re-configuring the kernel now and i am going to try agen. I am going to skip the "Low Performance USB Block driver", becose i need to use the USB Storage driver, but according to the help. Keeping this on crippes the usb storage driver. So i guess that is the problem.

Or....

 *Quote:*   

> This driver supports certain USB attached storage devices                                              │
> 
>   │ such as flash keys.                                                                                    │
> 
>   │                                                                                                        │
> ...

 

----------

## jonfr

I still don't get the usb pen to show up. This is what i get from dmesg | grep usb

```
jonfr@jupiter ~ $ dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

microtek usb (rev 0.4.3): model Phantom 336CX is not known to be fully supported, reports welcome!

usbcore: registered new driver microtekX6

```

This seems to be a bug in the kernel. But this is strange becose this usb pen works whit kernel 2.6.7 whitout an problem.

I am using development-sources

----------

## dsd

i don't think the read/64 thing is anything to worry about (just a warning). could you please post the end of dmesg (i.e. the lines that appear after you plug the device in) without the |grep usb filter applied?

----------

## jonfr

I have to correct one thing, this is usb memory stick. Not usb pen. I am sorry for that.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blaster999

Tried an USB memory card today with 2.6.10-morph5, it works ok. Check the coldplug/hotplug thingies carefully.

----------

## jonfr

I did check for coldplug, i did notice i didn't have it installed. Since i was unaware it did exist, also hotplug has been enugh for me.

I have installed coldplug now and i will check it agenst kernel 2.6.10 soon. (I need some extra sleep...ugh)

----------

## Cintra

Hei jonfr

I just installed a new 1GB Kingston flash disk and it came up as:

```
Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: Product: DT Elite HS 2.0

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Kingston

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 09312B40C3121C29

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: hotplug

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usb 1-2:1.0: hotplug

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe ub: sizeof ub_scsi_cmd 64 ub_dev 2472

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe ub 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe ub 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe uba: device 4 capacity nsec 0 bsize 512

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe usbcore: registered new driver ub

Dec 31 12:25:34 p4pe udev[3874]: creating device node '/dev/uba'

```

The first time a high-speed usb device has shown up on my mobo.. very nice! 

mvh

----------

## racoontje

Works fine for me too  :Smile: 

----------

## jonfr

Thx for that info. I will check this issue better when the new year stuff is over.

----------

## Tanisete

I'm having the exact same problem, but with a usb pen drive. I didn't have low performance usb option enabled, so what can happen? I have coldplug and hotplug working right with other usb devices...

Thanks a lot, and happy new year!

----------

## smg

 *blaster999 wrote:*   

> Check wether there is a device called /dev/uba or /dev/ub/uba. Newer kernels use a new interface for usb pens. It sometimes doesn't work OK for me, so I disable "Low Speen USB block devices" and use the old SCSI emulation for them.

 

what exactly do you mean with that? 

i dont find this emulation in make menuconfig :<

----------

## blaster999

The old driver for USB pens and flash memory sticks is "Device Drivers/USB support/USB Mass Storage devices". It uses SCSI emulation (since usb pens are not scsi devices, but are shown like sd*). The new driver that conflicts with the old is "Device drivers/Block Devices/Low Performance USB Block driver".

----------

## smg

Okay. I have this in dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

 

The rest is USB High Speed and USB Storage, therefore there is no conflict? Or did it just not occur and is a question of time when it will be a conflict?

best regards,

ash

----------

## blaster999

ohci_hcd is a driver for USB controller. The name "low speed" does not mean the flash key is using the "Low Speed USB Block device" driver. BTW, check for ehci_hcd (if you have a recent mobo, it should support usb 2.0). Also, check dmesg for strings like "usbcore: registered new driver usbfs", "usbcore: registered new driver hub" and something like:

```

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i usb
> 
> HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> ...

 

so everything ok?

mfg

----------

## blaster999

Your dmesg output looks OK to me. Strange you can't use your usb mass storage... It is probably a hot/coldplug problem. Try to reemerge both coldplug and hotplug, add them to boot runlevel, reboot and see what happens.

----------

## jonfr

 *dsd wrote:*   

> i don't think the read/64 thing is anything to worry about (just a warning). could you please post the end of dmesg (i.e. the lines that appear after you plug the device in) without the |grep usb filter applied?

 

Here it is.

```
vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

Here also info on my usb controller.

```
0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

```

I have coldplug installed now. But it didn't change anything.   :Sad: 

Here is also an other output.

```
dmesg | grep -i usb

PCI0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI USBD UAR1  AC9  MC9 ILAN SLPB

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

microtek usb (rev 0.4.3): model Phantom 336CX is not known to be fully supported, reports welcome!

usbcore: registered new driver microtekX6

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

I have no idea what i shoud be looking for.

----------

## jonfr

*bump*   :Sad: 

----------

## tuam

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> ...

 

Maybe look for this "error -71"? 

Sometimes grepping for usb doesn't show the interesting parts. If you 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

 and plug out/in the stick, you can see what happens (file might depend on your syslog). What is the difference between the two kernels' output, then?

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## jonfr

I will check this, however i have to note that coldplugging didn't work at all. Just this error. I did also note that my usb memory stick didn't become active when i was using kernel 2.6.10, but it becomes active right away when i use kernel 2.6.7

----------

## ntoythi

same Problem over here, it seems to have something to do with udev. I was using Kernel 2.6.10 without udev and my usbsticks were working. Now I switched over to udev and no success since then...

----------

## tuam

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> I did also note that my usb memory stick didn't become active when i was using kernel 2.6.10, but it becomes active right away when i use kernel 2.6.7

 

There seems to be a change in kernel behaviour with usb devices. See if http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html helps.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## jonfr

Thanks for that info. I will check this soon.  :Smile: 

----------

## davegermiquet

Is this a thing with the kernel 2.6.10 dont say that because It takes forever for anything to compile on my celeron (and I don't wanna recompile my kernel)  

I can't even get the light on my USB memory stick...

This is what i have in my kernel config file for usb.

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

----------

## aspenhydrowave

I had the same problem regarding a USB SD card reader.

Did not have it in 2.6.9 but 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 will not create /dev/sda.

Strangely enough, it works fine when I rip out everything else USB (in this case just a mouse) and wait a few seconds.  Then I plug the mouse back in, and no more issues.

Since this is kinda bizarre (but completely repeatable; I'm using SD key for encrypted / fs boot so this happens every time I reboot) I'd be really interested to hear if this fixes anyone's problem or is specific to my hardware (which is a little unusual to begin with; I have frequently had trouble with my USB mouse on bootup requiring me to remove and re-insert it).

----------

## hielvc

This might help or not  Writing udev rules

----------

## dsd

it wont, writing rules is not a substitute for making devices appear that dont already.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

here's why, and the solution: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html

----------

## jonfr

I have not figured out this issue regarding the 2.6.10 kernel. But i am trying the 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel to see if there is any diffrence.

----------

## janne_oksanen

 *Quote:*   

> here's why, and the solution: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html

 

Ok, I did that. How do I mount my n-gage now? I still didn't see anything familiar in /dev

----------

